# Rod Wrapper WTB



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

in the market for a 'used' Rod Building wrapper/dryer . Please let me know if you have one you want to sell. Thanks


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

Fishermon said:


> in the market for a 'used' Rod Building wrapper/dryer . Please let me know if you have one you want to sell. Thanks


http://rodbuilding.org/viewswap.php?swap_id=4333

http://rodbuilding.org/viewswap.php?swap_id=4259


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a home made power wrapper that needs a new foot control. PM me.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

pm sent kanaka


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

btt

I'm still looking for a set up. Let me know if you are ready to sell yours. 

Thanks.


----------



## coltongunner (Sep 4, 2013)

I've got a pile of stuff but would rather keep it all together, please see my post


----------

